# Seek a professional??



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

My nine year old ended up scratching her best friend Friday at school. (They scratched each other actually)The friend apologized and it was concluded from the teacher that my child told the truth in what happened. ... So today I get a call from the teacher saying my child decided not to come to her when another classmate got into a shoving match with her. This has not happened before (that I know of)... should I take her to talk to someone because me talking to her about walking away and not putting your hands on anyone did not sink in obviously... What do I need to do to stop this right away....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

NaturalHeart said:


> should I take her to talk to someone because me talking to her about walking away and not putting your hands on anyone did not sink in obviously... What do I need to do to stop this right away....


Why is it such a big deal if it doesn't stop right away? If you have any tension at home, she'll be in a state of stress and acting out. If you have to use a third party so early, you lose the chance to connect with your daughter when things are tough in your family and going through those things together is an important part of family growth. This is a pretty normal parenting situation. Try to empathize with her and see how she feels, instead of trying to control her behaviours and she'll be more likely to come around.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

MSP said:


> Why is it such a big deal if it doesn't stop right away? If you have any tension at home, she'll be in a state of stress and acting out. If you have to use a third party so early, you lose the chance to connect with your daughter when things are tough in your family and going through those things together is an important part of family growth. This is a pretty normal parenting situation. Try to empathize with her and see how she feels, instead of trying to control her behaviours and she'll be more likely to come around.



I was referring to her suddenly showing aggressiveness and anger ... but ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I disagree. I'd go ahead and find a T for play therapy so the kiddo has a non-biased trustworthy adult to talk with. Teachers and parents can punish, she already knows what are your opinions & can anticipate your reactions, and a T has the advantage of the child not being biased against him/her.

My kids called it "going to the talking doctor with the cool toys" and it was immensely helpful when they acted out during my divorce.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

TikiKeen said:


> I disagree. I'd go ahead and find a T for play therapy so the kiddo has a non-biased trustworthy adult to talk with. Teachers and parents can punish, she already knows what are your opinions & can anticipate your reactions, and a T has the advantage of the child not being biased against him/her.
> 
> My kids called it "going to the talking doctor with the cool toys" and it was immensely helpful when they acted out during my divorce.


Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

What is a "T"?

This place is acronym crazy.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

T=therapist.

I think there's a list of acronyms in a thread in the "about the board/tech" type area. I think. (I've only had one cup of coffee, sorry!)


----------

